
Carp – a statically typed Lisp, without a GC, for high performance applications - matt_d
https://github.com/eriksvedang/Carp
======
earljwagner
As another data point, ITA software took steps to avoided gc-ing: "Because we
have about 2 gigs of static data we need rapid access to, we use C++ code to
memory-map huge files containing pointerless C structs (of flights, fares,
etc), and then access these from Common Lisp using foreign data accesses"
[http://www.paulgraham.com/carl.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/carl.html)

